# Is it safe to lower draw weight?



## woodsglen (Jun 14, 2014)

We (my son and I ) have never bow fished. We're going after snake heads. I have a Martin Lynx Magnum. I don't shoot much either so this is why I'm asking what must seem a really stupid question. The Bow's sticker says "Peak weight 45-60 LB."

I've read on here of guys lower their draw weight to 23-30 pounds. I would think that If I"m fishing at night and basically right on top of them ( from a boat) I 45Lbs of draw would lead to problems ( especially with misses and screwing up equipment) with an arrow seriously stuck in the mud or maybe shattered on a rock or something - considering the target is what.. ? 10- feet away??
Not having done this I don't know how far my shots will be but where we're going off the Potomac and mostly we'll be in the grass and vegetation so you can't shoot what you can't see.

I'd like to take the draw weight down some ( a lot actually), right now at about 15 yards set at about 45lb it sends arrows up to the fetching on back to back high density foam targets. ( they've been shot at a lot and if not 2 layers, they'd go all the way through in the dirt pile. I would think a barbed fiberglass shaft drilled into a sticky soft mud bottom would be a PITA after a while.

I wanted to ask people who know more than I do about compound bows before I take this down to maybe 30 lbs and have something fly apart - or are these limbs really in there and 25 - 30 pounds would not compromise the bow?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## aplon150 (Sep 24, 2013)

Do not back your limbs out past the limb pocket or you will risk a bow explosion amd injury. Bows that are dropped to 20 lbs are either youth bows or bowfishing specific bows and usually heavily modified. You wont have any problems fishing at 45-50 lbs, remember that bowfishing arrows are MUCH heavier than hunting arrows and dont reach nearly the speeds of carbon arrows. Have fun and remember to aim low


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think you will run out of threads before you get to 30lb draw weight. Running out of threads with a bow under pressure can result in a limb wrapped around your head with a lot of force.

I'm not familiar with the fish your hunting. I do know that around North Dakota where I shoot carp if your arrow doesn't burry a foot into the mud it isn't going to penetrate a carp either. I would not shoot with anything less than 40lbs and I like 50 which I think is about idea. Easy to pull and will penetrate the intended target.


----------

